# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 SLI



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

NVIDIA's new GeForce GTX 780 delivers impressive performance. We put two of them into an SLI configuration to see what you can expect when doubling down on the GTX 780.

*Show full review*


----------



## BigMack70 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the review! After spending a little over a year with crossfire, I'm kinda ready to switch to SLI before long...

Question: How are the temps/overclocks in SLI? Does the top card downclock noticeably or lose any performance due to the added heat of being in SLI?


----------



## newconroer (May 23, 2013)

Wizz, we need to see how it fares versus 660ti and 670 SLI.
Is this something you can arrange?

Given the price of those two aged products, the SLI option may be a considerably better choice - especially for those that already own one of these models.


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

newconroer said:


> Wizz, we need to see how it fares versus 660ti and 670 SLI.



I don't think I have two of these cards


----------



## newconroer (May 23, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> I don't think I have two of these cards



Shame, alright - let's hope some of the other sites that are actually independent reviewers, will do this.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (May 23, 2013)

LOL I love the VERY last line... ya sucks to be a Titan owner  your card/s are now worth about $700


----------



## d1nky (May 23, 2013)

wish I could see a comparison between other dual cards.


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

newconroer said:


> Shame, alright - let's hope some of the other sites that are actually independent reviewers, will do this.



what do you mean?


----------



## hardcore_gamer (May 23, 2013)

Good review wizz. Can you please add 5760 x 1080 or 5760 x 1200 resolutions in the dual GPU reviews ?


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Good review wizz. Can you please add 5760 x 1080 or 5760 x 1200 resolutions in the dual GPU reviews ?



5760x1080 is included for games that support it


----------



## hardcore_gamer (May 23, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> 5760x1080 is included for games that support it



In the performance summary I mean.


----------



## D007 (May 23, 2013)

I would like to see how the 680 Sli will be vs the 780 Sli.


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> In the performance summary I mean.



Not done because of issues with the math.

Sometimes multi-monitor is broken on AMD but not on NVIDIA, or the other way round. So give a score of 0.0 for those cards? or leave out the benchmark? Either way, there will be huge drama around it. I sometimes think about possible ways to solve, but then give up.


----------



## Spacegoast (May 23, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Thanks for the review! After spending a little over a year with crossfire, I'm kinda ready to switch to SLI before long...
> 
> Question: How are the temps/overclocks in SLI? Does the top card downclock noticeably or lose any performance due to the added heat of being in SLI?



I wouldnt think the top card would downclock or lose performance at all. These newer cards are much more efficient and run cooler then previous generations. If anything, the top card will just run 7-12C hotter than the bottom card, thats it. Then again this would only apply to cases that mount the gpu horizontally. My Silverstone RV02B has the gpu's mounted vertically, so my SLI 580s are usually pretty close in temps.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 23, 2013)

> At $650, the GeForce GTX 780 is designed to make GTX TITAN owners want to kick themselves.
> 
> In all, the $650 pricing of the single card, which isn't much slower, and the $1,300 pricing of a pair of them, which is significantly faster, should be enough to cannibalize the GTX TITAN. Our heartfelt condolences if you bought one recently.



Umm.. Just finished reading the review, was this really necessary? Just three months ago almost to the day you gave Titan the Editor's Choice award, and yes, I absolutely agree the 780 has the better value at the moment, but do you really think ppl who purchased it should feel bad about the fact?

Three months ago Titan was the absolute fastest single GPU card in the market, has that changed? Titan is still the best choice for multi monitor gaming in the future due to the bigger frame buffer, can be OCd the same as 780, and scales just as well if not even better in SLI, it also destroys 780 I'm terms of compute performance. 

If money is no issue why not go for the absolute best? You may argue that some ppl has more money than brains, but that's not even the point, some ppl like having the fastest hardware available, and three months ago Titan was it, that hasn't changed today.

When 680 was released no jokes were made at the expense of ppl who had just purchased 7970 for a higher price, actually I believe most of this ppl was more than happy with their purchase, both cards were excellent performers, why should be this case any different? The price to performance ratio favors one over the other, but that doesn't make the other card bad.

I believe ppl who bought Titan have thoroughly enjoyed our cards, I believe I see enough posts in the forum to prove this fact, why would it be the other way, if anyone is sad because 780 is more affordable than Titan, then I think he/she shouldn't have purchased a 1K card to begin with...

I've been reading reviews in this site for almost a decade now, and really admire their thoroughness, but this time I don't agree with those statements...

PS: just noticed this is my 2000th post, it only took me almost 9 years to get here, sorry this post had be criticizing a review conclusion, I think this is my first time ever doing that as well


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 24, 2013)

no 680 SLi comparison??


----------



## Amrael (May 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no 680 SLi comparison??



I think most sites balk at those comparisons because it would be too close for comfort and make the cheaper cards a still viable option; gotta love the smell of capitalism in the morning.


----------



## Sinzia (May 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no 680 SLi comparison??



look at the 690's, they're close enough in performance to make a good estimate.


----------



## Darkrealms (May 28, 2013)

First,  thanks for the review W1zz, as always great review.

I'm not sure why everyone is complaining about not seeing a 680 SLI in here.  As I recall the 690 and 680 SLI were <practically> the same (690 winning marginally often).  My take away from the two was that if you were going to SLI but hadn't bought a 680 yet just get the 690 for power/heat savings.  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 4 GB Review

I am happy to see the performance boost of both the 780 and the 780 SLI.  It is nice to see the jump on a new series.  Its just a pitty they are using the GK110 a year after it was created.

**EDIT**
Sorry *Sinzia*, I must not have refreshed or scrolled all the way down.  I did not see your response.


----------



## Limoges_Gamer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the great review. Something I don't understand in the conclusion:

" It's with the triple-monitor 5760x1080 (3D Vision Surround), where the GTX 780 SLI really shines, as the second card provides a performance cushion that *doesn't allow frame-rates to drop below playable levels* on some of the more visually intense titles, such as *Crysis 3*, Battlefield 3, etc."

In this resolution, the best frame rates were 20.5 FPS, which isn't playable at all, in my opinion. when doing my own test (GTX780 SLI w/ i7-3930K & 32 Gigs ram, all stock settings), 20 FPS was the most I would get, and as soon as anything was happening in the game, the frame rates started to drop.

conclusion:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_SLI/23.html

Crysis 3 page:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_SLI/10.html
Am I missing something here?


----------



## gasolin (Dec 27, 2014)

Why don't you measure power consumption


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 27, 2014)

gasolin said:


> Why don't you measure power consumption


because you can just assume 2x the single card power consumption


----------



## gasolin (Dec 27, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> because you can just assume 2x the single card power consumption



No power consumption here http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_SLI/1.html

Here they have it http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_670_SLI/23.html

Why not for the cards in sli above gtx 600


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 27, 2014)

Just decided that it's not worth the trouble. Everybody will just assume 2x single card power for their PSU planning, even if my results show lower.


----------

